# $18 wireless remote fog machines at Walgreens



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Just sayin'

400W with wireless remote. Reg $24 on sale for $18. I just cleaned out my Walgreens...

BTW,
Almost all my timer units worked in this one too...

RandalB


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw that on this past Tuesday and it was still at $24 bucks. But hell even at $24 bucks it includes a remote thats pretty good. Might go back to see if its on sale at my local Walgreens.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

With the remote, that's a steal!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

And I'm goin' to Walgreens tonight to pick up my $30 skellies they brought in for me... oh yeah!


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I picked one of these up last week and the little thing is awesome! It's almost worth the money just for the remote alone, and the fog machine has a very decent output for it's size. I was very impressed to say the least. And I tested the range of the remote and it works to 150 feet!


----------

